
Show HN: Tool to compare driving, public transport and cycling commutes - zygimantasdev
https://app.traveltimeplatform.com/
======
zygimantasdev
Hi, I just wanted to share a link to our travel time map app. It allows you to
enter a departure/arrival point, transport mode and a maximum travel time area
to see where you can reach in ‘X minutes’ using your preferred transport mode.

You can add up to 3 shapes at a time and see where’s a good meeting point for
2/3 people too. I’m keen to get your feedback on the usability of the app.
Public transport assumes you need to walk to a station, catch the next
timetabled service, and exit on the other side. Thanks

